# Brock Lesnar Avatar



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Someone make me a good one. I'll pos rep all attempts and give 15,000 credits to the winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


>


I'm likin it man, but the only thing is I would like it to be a fighting picture? Somewhat how my current avatar is, but souped up a lil bit ya know? See what you can do bro, thanks!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

any better?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> any better?


Wow, am I just being picky? LOL. I love the font you're using, don't change that. But the avatar looks a little stretched, don't stretch the picture man. 

You know I still love you. HAHA.

Use the picture I currently have as my avatar, with that font you are putting on the others. I like my picture, and with that font it'd be epic. DO IT!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Wow, am I just being picky? LOL. I love the font you're using, don't change that. But the avatar looks a little stretched, don't stretch the picture man.
> 
> You know I still love you. HAHA.
> 
> Use the picture I currently have as my avatar, with that font you are putting on the others. I like my picture, and with that font it'd be epic. DO IT!


Haha no biggy man I will be back!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not very good with the photoshop junk, but I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm not very good with the photoshop junk, but I thought I'd give it a shot.


I like that picture better than mine. Good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like UB's picture, and HOGH's font. WTF. Any way I can get a combination of the both?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I like UB's picture, and HOGH's font. WTF. Any way I can get a combination of the both?


HOGH, get back to work! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can change the font and border color to whatever you want.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I can change the font and border color to whatever you want.


I like the middle picture best, as I am now wearing it. However, the font should be changed. Keep the style, trade the color red for gold and make the border Gold as well. That's be tight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------

